# Geforce FX 5200 3D.Beschleunigung



## Matrix Scripter (19. Januar 2005)

Hi!
 Ich hab ne Geforce FX5200 mit 128MB ud will mal so  ein 3D Spiel 
 ausprobieren. Ich hab SaX geöffnet und ich konnte meine Grafikkarte auswählen, als ich
 aber auf 3D Beschleunigung klicke kommt dann so ein Fenster in dem steht irgendetwas ich muss mir  einen kostenpflichtigen Treber runterladen.
 Kann das wirklich  sein oder gibt es da noch eine andre möglichkeit?
 Ach ja, ich benutze SuSe 9.2 professional.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Also dass der Treiber kostenpflichtig ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
nVidia ist auch wesentlich besser in Sachen Linux als ATI (siehe die betreffenden Threads)
Als ich noch 'ne GeForce hatte (vor langer, langer Weile) konnte man den Treiber ganz flockig bei denen auf der Website runterladen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das geaendert haben.


----------



## imweasel (19. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also die Treiber von nvidia sind nicht kostenpflichtig, sondern liegen aus Lizenzgründen der SuSE Distribution nicht bei.

Man kann sich die Treiber aber kostenlos von der nvidia Homepage ziehen.


----------



## Matrix Scripter (20. Januar 2005)

Gut ich dachte mir doch, dass das nicht sein kann.
Danke für eure hilfe.

 mfg Matrix Scripter


----------



## Matrix Scripter (23. Januar 2005)

Hi!
 Ok ich war jetzt auf der  page stimmt...
 Danke  für die hilfe.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------

